# Mchd ems, tx



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2011)

Just wondering if we have anyone here who works for or could give a little info about MCHD EMS. I'm very curious about that agency for some reason... What do ya'll think about them?


----------



## TXMEDIC5317 (Jun 20, 2011)

I live in Houston, near them. Their double medic trucks, over a large county. I had a buddy does his paramedic clinicals up there and said it was great, he got some good calls and the crews were cool. Thats all I know, hope it helps!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks  One of the things I am slightly confused about is something that came up in another thread. I've been told they run all ALS, and a lot of people out of TX consider that two medics... but I've been told they hire EMT-Is to run in the second ALS seat (confused me hwen I worked in TX that I was ALS, and medic was MICU, whereas in NM I was ILS and medics were ALS)


----------



## TXMEDIC5317 (Jun 20, 2011)

Some depts in Texas consider intermediate's ALS some don't. It depends on protocols. I'll ask my buddy if they hire I's?


----------



## TXMEDIC5317 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just talked with my buddy, MCHD does hire EMT-I's, not sure what all they consider ALS.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

MCHD runs either intermediate/paramedic trucks or double paramedic trucks, good call volume, amazing equipment, great pay, decent benifits, theyre going through the hiring process right now so if you want to, submit an application as soon as you can, i have a few good friends that are paramedics up there and they love it


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2011)

Already done, that's why I was asking for more info  Thanks man

EDIT: Just sent an offer to come out to MCHD on next Monday to test for them.


----------



## AlphaButch (Jun 21, 2011)

Pros: Progressive protocols. Strong medical direction. Good equipment. Good stations and vehicles. Heavy on mentoring and education.

Cons: The usual scheduling and politicking as any service. They are phasing out anything below a EMT-P (if you have good experience, you can still get in below that level). It's can get hot down here.

All in all, one of the best places near Houston to work as a Medic if you don't want to go Fire.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone know if they have a volunteer program? It doesn't look like they talk about one on their website.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 21, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Anyone know if they have a volunteer program? It doesn't look like they talk about one on their website.



From what I've heard some of their county FDs have volunteers, but mchd is an all paid all ALS service. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 21, 2011)

One last question about MCHD... anyone know what starting pay is? I got their email with the explanation of the PAT and benefits, but salary wasn't mentioned, and it's too late to call them today


----------



## Flight-LP (Jun 21, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> One last question about MCHD... anyone know what starting pay is? I got their email with the explanation of the PAT and benefits, but salary wasn't mentioned, and it's too late to call them today



P1 without ITLS, ACLS, PALS, 12 lead, and TAP - $41,798. You'll get all of these within your first 90 days, then it increases to $43,798. Once you become a P2 In-Charge, you go up to $55,268.

Intermediates start at $37,541


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 21, 2011)

Flight-LP said:


> P1 without ITLS, ACLS, PALS, 12 lead, and TAP - $41,798. You'll get all of these within your first 90 days, then it increases to $43,798. Once you become a P2 In-Charge, you go up to $55,268.
> 
> Intermediates start at $37,541


O_O wow. That's definately more than I made in Pecos and about double what I make here in NM, not counting the no state tax bit. I hope the interview and testing goes well on Monday... their PAT sounds like fun


----------



## sweetpete (Jun 22, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Anyone know if they have a volunteer program? It doesn't look like they talk about one on their website.



Thankfully, no. Otherwise, I'd have to move. -_-


----------



## blinnbuc89 (Jun 24, 2011)

I did nearly all my EMT-P rides there and their protocols are very progressive. They code protocol is strange to say the least it irritated me one night when I was scolded because I didn't know their weird-*** protocols, then I reminded them I don't work there. That being said, I put aside my differences and I am interviewing next Wed. I am looking forward to it. I need more experience. where I'm at now, next county over, we get about 2-20 calls a day, county-wide and we run 4 MICU units so, not real busy. Good luck!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2011)

blinnbuc89 said:


> I did nearly all my EMT-P rides there and their protocols are very progressive. They code protocol is strange to say the least it irritated me one night when I was scolded because I didn't know their weird-*** protocols, then I reminded them I don't work there. That being said, I put aside my differences and I am interviewing next Wed. I am looking forward to it. I need more experience. where I'm at now, next county over, we get about 2-20 calls a day, county-wide and we run 4 MICU units so, not real busy. Good luck!



Good luck to you as well!  I'll be getting there Sunday night, testing on Monday, and then hopefully the interview (if I don't screw anything up on Monday) on Tuesday morning, since I'm traveling so far to do the testing. For whatever reason I'm nervous about ETI... I'm not allowed to do it in NM, and it's been about 4 months since I got my last live tube when I was working in W. TX


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 24, 2011)

I wish they were hiring before I found my new job. Sounds like a lot of fun, and I have friends in Texas.


----------



## blinnbuc89 (Jun 24, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Good luck to you as well!  I'll be getting there Sunday night, testing on Monday, and then hopefully the interview (if I don't screw anything up on Monday) on Tuesday morning, since I'm traveling so far to do the testing. For whatever reason I'm nervous about ETI... I'm not allowed to do it in NM, and it's been about 4 months since I got my last live tube when I was working in W. TX



Hmm, from what I gathered, the oral is in the morning with the written and skills test, then physical after that. that not sound right?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2011)

blinnbuc89 said:


> Hmm, from what I gathered, the oral is in the morning with the written and skills test, then physical after that. that not sound right?



Since I'm in the afternoon testing session, there's not a guarantee that they have time to have us do our interviews that day. They told me on Monday I'd definitely do my written, practical, and PAT, with the interview most likely Tuesday morning.


----------



## blinnbuc89 (Jun 24, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Since I'm in the afternoon testing session, there's not a guarantee that they have time to have us do our interviews that day. They told me on Monday I'd definitely do my written, practical, and PAT, with the interview most likely Tuesday morning.



Gotcha, mines at like 8:30 so thats why mines the same day I bet


----------



## tssemt2010 (Jun 26, 2011)

blinnbuc89 said:


> I did nearly all my EMT-P rides there and their protocols are very progressive. They code protocol is strange to say the least it irritated me one night when I was scolded because I didn't know their weird-*** protocols, then I reminded them I don't work there. That being said, I put aside my differences and I am interviewing next Wed. I am looking forward to it. I need more experience. where I'm at now, next county over, we get about 2-20 calls a day, county-wide and we run 4 MICU units so, not real busy. Good luck!



liberty county? or cleveland EMS? goodluck to both of you guys! MCHD is a very well respected EMS agency around here! great equipment, good calls and some smart paramedics! they also work with some of the best fire departments around


----------



## blinnbuc89 (Jun 26, 2011)

tssemt2010 said:


> liberty county? or cleveland EMS? goodluck to both of you guys! MCHD is a very well respected EMS agency around here! great equipment, good calls and some smart paramedics! they also work with some of the best fire departments around



I work in San Jac actually.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 1, 2011)

So, how'd it go???????


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 1, 2011)

I passed my written, practicals (all three) and PAT... Think I did ok in my interview... But now I'm just waiting. They said to my group we'd hear back from them by today... but I heard nothing


----------



## tssemt2010 (Jul 1, 2011)

i have a friend who failed his interview with MCHD on tuesday, hopefully you guys did okay, good luck!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 1, 2011)

tssemt2010 said:


> i have a friend who failed his interview with MCHD on tuesday, hopefully you guys did okay, good luck!



When did they let him know? Just wondering since I've heard nothing...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## blinnbuc89 (Jul 2, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I passed my written, practicals (all three) and PAT... Think I did ok in my interview... But now I'm just waiting. They said to my group we'd hear back from them by today... but I heard nothing



Well in my group they said they had more spots than applicants and that we may not all be able to interview on the same day, unless we were from way out of town and said they had someone fly from NM so they made an exception. Anyone you know? lol. 

They said we would hear back on Tuesday (Mon being a holiday). 

Unfortunately I did not administer Vaso (not a required intervention everywhere) for my megacode and opted to try a fluid challenge instead of Dopamine drip for low BP (I'm sorry I don't know your beloved and bizarre protocols oh MCHD EMS gods) and second time around I paced a 2nd deg Type II instead of using atropine (atropine is contraindicated in High deg HBs) and I did not assess for a pulse during my second or third time seeing VF on the monitor (VF with pulse????). So I failed the Megacode. Twice. 

Hope you have better luck than I did. 

Obviously the examiner(s) had a problem with the way I worked my megacode, strange because about 6 hours before I went in there I worked a code for 55 mins and got em back with out Vaso or dopamine (GASP!)

If you get the job, prepare for the humidity and congratulations.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2011)

Lol I wish I had flown  drove fourteen hours each way (do ya know how much it costs to rent a car if you're only 23? O_O)
Sorry to hear about your luck  I actually failed vital signs, of all things, once. I'm hoping I did ok on the interview... But I feel better knowing they'll be calling on Tuesday instead of just not getting a call today.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## blinnbuc89 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well? Any luck?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah... Did ya hear?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea... Turned down this time. Maybe I'll apply again in six months. I dunno. Now to hear from my hospital I interviewed with I guess...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Yea... Turned down this time. Maybe I'll apply again in six months. I dunno. Now to hear from my hospital I interviewed with I guess...
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk



We need a third roommate in august


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> We need a third roommate in august



I've been applying in the Austin area. If I find anything out there you'll be the first to know!


----------



## blinnbuc89 (Jul 7, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Yea... Turned down this time. Maybe I'll apply again in six months. I dunno. Now to hear from my hospital I interviewed with I guess...
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk



Bummer man


----------



## kymedic25 (Feb 5, 2012)

*Mchd ems*

Hey Everyone.  If you have any questions about MCHD EMS in Texas, please let me know. I can answer any questions you have regarding employment, testing procedures, orientation etc.  I have been with them for 5 years.

Thanks.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 5, 2012)

Absolutely, kymedic. I'm 23 and getting out of the Army in El Paso late next year. I'd love to get on with MCHD. How difficult is the ascessions process? Hiring tests, exams, etc. What certs do you need as prerequisites? Is there a veterans preference?

Hows the pay/health plan, and how often do y'all hire? I'm looking at Q4 2012 or Jan 2013 as available.


----------



## kymedic25 (Feb 6, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Absolutely, kymedic. I'm 23 and getting out of the Army in El Paso late next year. I'd love to get on with MCHD. How difficult is the ascessions process? Hiring tests, exams, etc. What certs do you need as prerequisites? Is there a veterans preference?
> 
> Hows the pay/health plan, and how often do y'all hire? I'm looking at Q4 2012 or Jan 2013 as available.



PM sent.


----------



## kymedic25 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Mchd ems*

Good morning everyone.  Just wanted to let everyone know that within the last year, we have a completely new management team and have or are restructuring our processes, including new hire testing and interview.  If you have applied in the past couple of years and were not successful, I hope that you will give us another chance and apply again.  The testing will not be easier but I am sure that it will be more friendly.

Thanks for your time and if you have any questions or comments, please let me know I am will try and answer them for you.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 25, 2012)

kymedic25 said:


> Good morning everyone.  Just wanted to let everyone know that within the last year, we have a completely new management team and have or are restructuring our processes, including new hire testing and interview.  If you have applied in the past couple of years and were not successful, I hope that you will give us another chance and apply again.  The testing will not be easier but I am sure that it will be more friendly.
> 
> Thanks for your time and if you have any questions or comments, please let me know I am will try and answer them for you.



Hmm...I most likely will be reapplying  Want out of NM And MCHD is still on the short list of places I want to work... especially now that I got my medic. Now if my TX card would just get here (I still have my TX EMT-I)


----------



## kymedic25 (Sep 25, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmm...I most likely will be reapplying  Want out of NM And MCHD is still on the short list of places I want to work... especially now that I got my medic. Now if my TX card would just get here (I still have my TX EMT-I)



You can still apply even with your EMT-I card and when your EMT-P card gets here, you can slide over.


----------



## Action942Jackson (Feb 6, 2013)

****Bump

Sorry to bring an old thread back.  I'm a Kentucky medic who wants out.  Cant stand narrow mindedness and lack of promotional opportunity any longer.  I got my initial start with Lee County EMS in Fort Myers, Fla. in 2005.  Thinking MCHD is more my style. Here are my credentials: 

NREMT-P
KY CCEMT-P
6 year Paramedic
2 year EMT
ACLS, PALS Instructor, ITLS, BLS/CPR Instructor
Hazmat Technician (40 hr / Level A) 
2012 FRMC Paramedic of the Year

Kymedic25 care to elaborate on your service for me? Am I the type of medic your service desires?  My wife and I are extremely interested as were both in EMS.


----------



## kymedic25 (Feb 6, 2013)

Action942Jackson said:


> ****Bump
> 
> Sorry to bring an old thread back.  I'm a Kentucky medic who wants out.  Cant stand narrow mindedness and lack of promotional opportunity any longer.  I got my initial start with Lee County EMS in Fort Myers, Fla. in 2005.  Thinking MCHD is more my style. Here are my credentials:
> 
> ...



MCHD is always looking for good medics.  Those with experience and good skills are always good to have.  Go to the website at www.mchd-tx.org and fill out an application.  

If I can be of further help, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Action942Jackson (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome!!  Thank you!!


----------



## Action942Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

How long does it typically take to hear back whether or not you will test for them?  I applied yesterday.  Suspense is killing me.  I'm really looking forward to this.  Lol


----------



## kymedic25 (Feb 7, 2013)

Action942Jackson said:


> How long does it typically take to hear back whether or not you will test for them?  I applied yesterday.  Suspense is killing me.  I'm really looking forward to this.  Lol



It depends.  I have not heard when the next testing will be.


----------



## Action942Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

kymedic25 said:


> It depends.  I have not heard when the next testing will be.



Ok that's fine.  Patience is a virtue I guess LOL.  Are the guidelines in the iOS App for MCHD current?  I've been looking at them the past week and am thoroughly impressed.


----------



## kymedic25 (Feb 8, 2013)

Action942Jackson said:


> Ok that's fine.  Patience is a virtue I guess LOL.  Are the guidelines in the iOS App for MCHD current?  I've been looking at them the past week and am thoroughly impressed.



Yes, it is completely updated.


----------



## TxFFP (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi, kymedic.  Thanks for the information on MCHD.  I was curious as to if you all hired part-time or PRN paramedics.  
  Thanks in advance for your assistance.


                                                       TxFFP


----------



## kymedic25 (Feb 18, 2013)

TxFFP said:


> Hi, kymedic.  Thanks for the information on MCHD.  I was curious as to if you all hired part-time or PRN paramedics.
> Thanks in advance for your assistance.
> 
> 
> TxFFP



No we do not. Everything is full time.


----------



## TxFFP (Feb 18, 2013)

Got it; thanks for replying.  


                                               Take care,

                                               TxFFP


----------



## Flight-LP (Feb 19, 2013)

kymedic25 said:


> No we do not. Everything is full time.



When did the district stop hiring part timers?

What is the logic behind that? The cost of OT must be outrageous.


----------



## kymedic25 (Apr 17, 2013)

*new hire testing*

Who is coming in for new hire testing tomorrow and Friday?


----------



## kymedic25 (Apr 17, 2013)

Flight-LP said:


> When did the district stop hiring part timers?
> 
> What is the logic behind that? The cost of OT must be outrageous.



Its been for the past 6 years that I have been here.  To be part time, you have to work full time and then reduce to part time, but we do not hire part time.


----------



## Action942Jackson (Apr 18, 2013)

I would be, but got the cold shoulder because I didn't have a Texas license when I applied.  Not even to test.  How can I apply for my state licensure if I cannot even get in the door to test? Not really happy or impressed anymore.  I'm not wasting 200 bucks on licensure fees. 

There be should some form of leewaykp with someone coming from out of state.


----------



## kymedic25 (Apr 18, 2013)

Action942Jackson said:


> I would be, but got the cold shoulder because I didn't have a Texas license when I applied.  Not even to test.  How can I apply for my state licensure if I cannot even get in the door to test? Not really happy or impressed anymore.  I'm not wasting 200 bucks on licensure fees.
> 
> There be should some form of leewaykp with someone coming from out of state.



HMMM,  i will check on it for you.  Usually that has not been a problem in the past.


----------



## Urbanems (Apr 19, 2013)

MCHD is a squared away service. They have a good reputation and get things done right.


----------



## kymedic25 (Apr 19, 2013)

Flight-LP said:


> When did the district stop hiring part timers?
> 
> What is the logic behind that? The cost of OT must be outrageous.



As of yesterday, we started hiring part time again.


----------



## Action942Jackson (Apr 19, 2013)

I've decided to go back to Florida. Thank you for your help though.


----------



## kymedic25 (Apr 20, 2013)

Action942Jackson said:


> I've decided to go back to Florida. Thank you for your help though.



I'm sorry to hear that Fred!


----------



## sweetpete (Apr 20, 2013)

Part-time might be worth doing. I might consider that! I actually applied a while back, but like was said, they weren't accepting part-timers.

Might be worth looking into again.


----------



## Flight-LP (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, it's nice to see them hiring part-time again. I wonder if the pay came up any? $16 and some change an hour for part time is way too low for a part-time In-Charge.


----------



## sweetpete (Apr 21, 2013)

Holy smokes!!! $16.xx is all they pay for part-time?? Sheez.... :rofl:


----------



## Action942Jackson (Apr 21, 2013)

Crap.  I make 11.50/hr full time


----------



## kymedic25 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flight-LP said:


> Yeah, it's nice to see them hiring part-time again. I wonder if the pay came up any? $16 and some change an hour for part time is way too low for a part-time In-Charge.



http://www.mchd-tx.org/uploads/2012/04/Field-Wage-Scale.pdf


----------



## sweetpete (Apr 21, 2013)

MCHD is a great organization. I've met quite a few of their medics here in The Woodlands (where I live) and they've all been very professional. Pay scale is what it is. You can still make a good living doing this work. MCHD seems to offer some progressive medicine and nice equipment. 

I'd still consider applying if I didn't have a fire job!

Keep up the strong work guys!! Lord knows I see you enough over in my neck of the woods!


----------



## Flight-LP (Apr 21, 2013)

sweetpete said:


> MCHD is a great organization. I've met quite a few of their medics here in The Woodlands (where I live) and they've all been very professional. Pay scale is what it is. You can still make a good living doing this work. MCHD seems to offer some progressive medicine and nice equipment.
> 
> I'd still consider applying if I didn't have a fire job!
> 
> Keep up the strong work guys!! Lord knows I see you enough over in my neck of the woods!



Agreed, it's just too low for my taste. Their full timers make some decent change though. It is a good outfit, always has been.

Action, you should reconsider...............


----------



## Action942Jackson (Apr 22, 2013)

Flight, if I wasn't 1200 miles from there, needing a Texas license, and having a wife that wants to go back home to Florida I would.


----------



## Wheel (Apr 25, 2013)

Do you have to have a Texas license to apply? Wife is thinking about going back to Texas, and I would love to get on with a place like this.


----------



## Action942Jackson (Apr 26, 2013)

Wheel, I think it's on a case by case basis.  Because I was told I could apply and test without my state but it would be required prior to start date.

Now, this last hiring was testing last week and starting May 13th.  Too little time I acquire a Texas license.  

It all depends on when they want to hire and start their people. 

My buddy just got through the program and got hired on.  He's the FNG all over again. Lol but he's excited!


----------



## kymedic25 (Apr 26, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Do you have to have a Texas license to apply? Wife is thinking about going back to Texas, and I would love to get on with a place like this.



You have to have your license by the time new employee orientation starts.  If you are testing today and you have not applied for your license and orientation starts in a month, you would not have your license in time.  Texas is averaging about 8 weeks to process out of state licenses.  If you have already applied for your license and its been about 4-6 weeks, then you might have it in time and would be considered.  If you are interested, I can walk you through the process.


----------



## Wheel (May 5, 2013)

What is the difference in the job posting for paramedic and the one for in-charge paramedic? Is one the lead and the other drives? Does the paramedic attendant attend patients, or just drive? What is the pay difference like? Do they promote to in-charge from this position often?


----------



## kymedic25 (May 5, 2013)

Wheel said:


> What is the difference in the job posting for paramedic and the one for in-charge paramedic? Is one the lead and the other drives? Does the paramedic attendant attend patients, or just drive? What is the pay difference like? Do they promote to in-charge from this position often?



MCHD is a dual paramedic or paramedic/intermediate service.  The In Charge role is just that, in charge of the ambulance, clinically and operationally.  The attendant can ride with patients and the normal is every other call.  The IC will usually ask the attendants "plan" prior to leaving for the hospital, just to make sure everyone in on the same page.

It is about an $11k/year raise between paramedic attendant and IC paramedic.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Jason


----------



## Wheel (May 5, 2013)

kymedic25 said:


> MCHD is a dual paramedic or paramedic/intermediate service.  The In Charge role is just that, in charge of the ambulance, clinically and operationally.  The attendant can ride with patients and the normal is every other call.  The IC will usually ask the attendants "plan" prior to leaving for the hospital, just to make sure everyone in on the same page.
> 
> It is about an $11k/year raise between paramedic attendant and IC paramedic.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the prompt response. I'm looking to move to the area and MCHD looks great. If you apply for one position are you considered both, or should you apply to both? I don't have much experience and wouldn't be opposed to having a mentor for a while.


----------



## kymedic25 (May 5, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Thank you for the prompt response. I'm looking to move to the area and MCHD looks great. If you apply for one position are you considered both, or should you apply to both? I don't have much experience and wouldn't be opposed to having a mentor for a while.



MCHD is a hard place to come in as an IC.  I had over 10 years of experience when I moved here and it took me about 4 months.  

If you are hired as an IC, your contract will say something to the effect that you have 180 days to obtain IC status and if you are not successful then if there is not an open attendant spot, we are sorry, but your services are no longer required.  I HIGHLY recommend coming on as an attendant and then promoting up when you are comfortable and not having the contract hanging over you.


----------

